# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Are there errors?

## Liquinn

Почему я люблю изучать языки?
Привет всем. Во-первых, я люблю изучать языки. Во-вторых, я люблю книги на русском и испанском языках. Мне нравится изучать языки, потому что они полезны и это помогает мне общаться. Я люблю изучать языки и люблю книги. У меня есть пять книг на русском языке. 
Почему я люблю массаж? 
Во-первых, я хотела бы в этой статье поделиться с вами моим мнением. Я люблю массаж по двум причинам: мне нравятся ощущения и это интересно. Я хотел бы делать массаж! Я люблю делать массаж, но я не хочу получать гроши.  
Почему вам нравятся фотографии? 
Привет всем. Меня зовут Джеймс и я люблю фотоаппараты. Почему? Во-первых, я любитель фотографий и искусства... Во-вторых, у меня есть камера в комнате. Я люблю фотографировать! Это приносит мне удовольствие и я люблю писать об этом. Я бы мог рассказать об этом очень много. Я люблю фотографировать. Почему я говорю вам это? Разве это не очевидно? Почему я люблю фотографировать? Разве не все мы любим фотографировать? Мне нравится фотографировать, потому что это интересно. Спасибо! 
Почему вам нравится русский язык?
Я люблю изучать языки, потому что они важны... Я люблю читать, писать, говорить и слушать: мне нравится испанский, английский и русский. Я думаю, что языки красивы, полезны для путешествий и чтения книг. Спасибо. 
Почему я хочу стать фотографом?
Привет. Я хочу стать фотографом, потому что мне нравится познавать таким образом людей, природу и животный мир. Мне очень нравится эта профессия. Мне хочется быть фотографом, потому что можно фотографировать восход и закат солнца. Сравнивая снимки закатов и восходов. Я нахожу, что ни один из них не похож на предыдущий. Спасибо.  
Вам нравится испанский?
Привет. Ну что же, да. Я люблю испанский, каталонский, английский и Каталонии. Я люблю языки потому что я хочу быть переводчиком. 
Почему вам нравится фотографии?
Привет. Во-первых, я люблю фотографировать, потому что это интересно. Во-вторых и у меня есть две камеры в моем доме. Я люблю цветные фотографии и я хочу быть фотографом. Спасибо.

----------


## Soft sign

Well done!   

> Почему я люблю массаж? 
> Во-первых, я хотела бы в этой статье поделиться с вами моим мнением. Я люблю массаж по двум причинам: мне нравятся ощущения*,* и это интересно. Я хотел бы делать массаж! Я люблю делать массаж, но я не хочу получать гроши.

 You should use _хотел_ if you’re male or _хотела_ if you’re female.
(If your name is James, you’re probably male and should use _хотел_.)   

> Сравнивая снимки закатов и восходов*.* Я нахожу, что ни один из них не похож на предыдущий.

 That should be a single sentence: _«Сравнивая снимки закатов и восходов, я нахожу, что ни один из них не похож на предыдущий»._   

> Я люблю испанский, каталонский, английский и Каталонии.

 The language is called _каталанский_ for some reason.
The last word should be in accusative: _«…и Каталонию»_.

----------


## Liquinn

> Well done!  
> You should use _хотел_ if you’re male or _хотела_ if you’re female.
> (If your name is James, you’re probably male and should use _хотел_.)  
> That should be a single sentence: _«Сравнивая снимки закатов и восходов, я нахожу, что ни один из них не похож на предыдущий»._  
> The language is called _каталанский_ for some reason.
> The last word should be in accusative: _«…и Каталонию»_.

 Почему я люблю изучать языки?
Привет всем. Во-первых, я люблю изучать языки. Во-вторых, я люблю книги на русском и испанском языках. Мне нравится изучать языки, потому что они полезны и это помогает мне общаться. Я люблю изучать языки и люблю книги. У меня есть пять книг на русском языке. 
Почему я люблю массаж? 
Во-первых, я хотел бы в этой статье поделиться с вами моим мнением. Я люблю массаж по двум причинам: мне нравятся ощущения, и это интересно. Я хотел бы делать массаж! Я люблю делать массаж, но я не хочу получать гроши. 
Почему вам нравятся фотографии? 
Привет всем. Меня зовут Джеймс и я люблю фотоаппараты. Почему? Во-первых, я любитель фотографий и искусства... Во-вторых, у меня есть камера в комнате. Я люблю фотографировать! Это приносит мне удовольствие и я люблю писать об этом. Я бы мог рассказать об этом очень много. Я люблю фотографировать. Почему я говорю вам это? Разве это не очевидно? Почему я люблю фотографировать? Разве не все мы любим фотографировать? Мне нравится фотографировать, потому что это интересно. Спасибо! 
Почему вам нравится русский язык?
Я люблю изучать языки, потому что они важны... Я люблю читать, писать, говорить и слушать: мне нравится испанский, английский и русский. Я думаю, что языки красивы, полезны для путешествий и чтения книг. Спасибо. 
Почему я хочу стать фотографом?
Привет. Я хочу стать фотографом, потому что мне нравится познавать таким образом людей, природу и животный мир. Мне очень нравится эта профессия. Мне хочется быть фотографом, потому что можно фотографировать восход и закат солнца. Сравнивая снимки закатов и восходов, я нахожу, что ни один из них не похож на предыдущий. Спасибо.  
Вам нравится испанский?
Привет. Ну что же, да. Я люблю испанский, каталонский, английский и Каталонии. Я люблю языки потому что я хочу быть переводчиком. 
Почему вам нравится фотографии?
Привет. Во-первых, я люблю фотографировать, потому что это интересно. Во-вторых и у меня есть две камеры в моем доме. Я люблю цветные фотографии и я хочу быть фотографом. Спасибо. 
Спасибо!  ::

----------


## Liquinn

If there's no errors can you give me the pronunciation - please? Thanks  ::

----------


## Soft sign

[pət͡ɕɪˈmu jə lʲᵿˈblʲʉ ɪzʊˈt͡ɕætˢʲ ɪzᵻˈkʲi]
[pɾʲɪˈvʲet ˈfsʲem]  [vɐˈpʲervᵻx jə lʲᵿˈblʲʉ ɪzʊˈt͡ɕætˢʲ ɪzᵻˈkʲi]  [vəftɐˈrɨx jə lʲᵿˈblʲʉ ˈknʲiɡʲɪ nɐˈruskəm ᵻ ɪsˈpanskəm ᵻzᵻˈkax]  [ˈmnʲe ˈnɾavʲɪt͡sə ɪzʊˈt͡ɕætˢʲ ɪzᵻˈkʲi pətɐˈmuʂtə ɐˈnʲi pɐˈlʲeznᵻ ɪ ˈɘtə pəmɐˈɡa.ɪt ˈmnʲe ɐpˈɕæt͡sə]  [jə lʲᵿˈblʲʉ ɪzʊˈt͡ɕætˢʲ ɪzᵻˈkʲi ɪ lʲᵿˈblʲʉ ˈknʲiɡʲɪ]  [ʊmʲɪˈnʲæ ˈjesʲtˢʲ ˈpʲætˢʲ ˈknʲik nɐˈruskəm ᵻzᵻˈkʲe]  
А какие у вас пять книг на русском языке?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> [pət͡ɕɪˈmu jə lʲᵿˈblʲʉ ɪzʊˈt͡ɕætˢʲ ɪzᵻˈkʲi]

 Ёж твою манку!?! Did you do that "manually," so to speak, or is there software that automatically converts Russian to IPA glyphs? (When I studied Russian in college, we were never taught the IPA -- we just used /lju/ for *"лю"* and /tsy/ for *"цы"*, and so forth. Anyway, I'm impressed!) 
P.S. Although I wonder if maybe James wanted something more like: "почем*У* *Я* любл*Ю* изуч*А*ть язык*И*" -- i.e., just marking the stressed vowel letters. But we'll see!

----------


## Liquinn

> Почему я люблю изучать языки?
> Привет всем. Во-первых, я люблю изучать языки. Во-вторых, я люблю книги на русском и испанском языках. Мне нравится изучать языки, потому что они полезны и это помогает мне общаться. Я люблю изучать языки и люблю книги. У меня есть пять книг на русском языке. 
> Почему я люблю массаж? 
> Во-первых, я хотел бы в этой статье поделиться с вами моим мнением. Я люблю массаж по двум причинам: мне нравятся ощущения, и это интересно. Я хотел бы делать массаж! Я люблю делать массаж, но я не хочу получать гроши. 
> Почему вам нравятся фотографии? 
> Привет всем. Меня зовут Джеймс и я люблю фотоаппараты. Почему? Во-первых, я любитель фотографий и искусства... Во-вторых, у меня есть камера в комнате. Я люблю фотографировать! Это приносит мне удовольствие и я люблю писать об этом. Я бы мог рассказать об этом очень много. Я люблю фотографировать. Почему я говорю вам это? Разве это не очевидно? Почему я люблю фотографировать? Разве не все мы любим фотографировать? Мне нравится фотографировать, потому что это интересно. Спасибо! 
> Почему вам нравится русский язык?
> Я люблю изучать языки, потому что они важны... Я люблю читать, писать, говорить и слушать: мне нравится испанский, английский и русский. Я думаю, что языки красивы, полезны для путешествий и чтения книг. Спасибо. 
> Почему я хочу стать фотографом?
> ...

 Is it okay? Thanks

----------


## Soft sign

> Did you do that "manually,"

 Yes.  

> When I studied Russian in college, we were never taught the IPA -- we just used /lju/ for *"лю"*…

 What did you use for _«лью»_ then?  

> Although I wonder if maybe James wanted something more like…

 Maybe, audio?     

> Is it okay? Thanks

  

> The language is called _каталанский_ for some reason.
> The last word should be in accusative: _«…и Каталонию»_.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Yes. 
> What did you use for _«лью»_ then?

 /l'ju/, I think, with an apostrophe for the мягкий знак. Of course, it didn't really matter much, at least in the first year or so of Russian, because none of us could really "hear the difference" between "лю", "лью", and "лъю". So the difference in spelling seemed rather artificial, until we learned to understand the phonetic differences. 
P.S. In my first two years of college Russian, the emphasis was mainly on grammar and vocabulary -- the professors explained the difference between "hard" and "soft" consonants, but they didn't worry too much about our pronunciation. It was only in the 3rd year that we had a native-speaking woman who worked very hard to explain Russian phonetics to us -- hours and hours of "ла-ла-ла, ля-ля-ля, му-му-му, мю-мю-мю", and so on, with diagrams like this:  midsagittal_bw.jpg

----------


## Liquinn

How can I improve what I have done?):

----------


## Soft sign

It is perfect.

----------


## Liquinn

Почему я люблю изучать языки?
Привет всем. Во-первых, я люблю изучать языки. Во-вторых, я люблю книги на русском и испанском языках. Мне нравится изучать языки, потому что они полезны и это помогает мне общаться. Я люблю изучать языки и люблю книги. У меня есть пять книг на русском языке. 
I dislike my accent. (:

----------


## Liquinn

Почему я люблю изучать языки?
Привет всем. Во-первых, я люблю изучать языки. Во-вторых, я люблю книги на русском и испанском языках. Мне нравится изучать языки, потому что они полезны и это помогает мне общаться. Я люблю изучать языки и люблю книги. У меня есть пять книг на русском языке. 
Почему я люблю массаж? 
Во-первых, я хотел бы в этой статье поделиться с вами моим мнением. Я люблю массаж по двум причинам: мне нравятся ощущения, и это интересно. Я хотел бы делать массаж! Я люблю делать массаж, но я не хочу получать гроши. 
Почему вам нравятся фотографии? 
Привет всем. Меня зовут Джеймс и я люблю фотоаппараты. Почему? Во-первых, я любитель фотографий и искусства... Во-вторых, у меня есть камера в комнате. Я люблю фотографировать! Это приносит мне удовольствие и я люблю писать об этом. Я бы мог рассказать об этом очень много. Я люблю фотографировать. Почему я говорю вам это? Разве это не очевидно? Почему я люблю фотографировать? Разве не все мы любим фотографировать? Мне нравится фотографировать, потому что это интересно. Спасибо! 
Почему вам нравится русский язык?
Я люблю изучать языки, потому что они важны... Я люблю читать, писать, говорить и слушать: мне нравится испанский, английский и русский. Я думаю, что языки красивы, полезны для путешествий и чтения книг. Спасибо. 
Почему я хочу стать фотографом?
Привет. Я хочу стать фотографом, потому что мне нравится познавать таким образом людей, природу и животный мир. Мне очень нравится эта профессия. Мне хочется быть фотографом, потому что можно фотографировать восход и закат солнца. Сравнивая снимки закатов и восходов, я нахожу, что ни один из них не похож на предыдущий. Спасибо.  
Вам нравится испанский?
Привет. Ну что же, да. Я люблю испанский, каталонский, английский и Каталонии. Я люблю языки потому что я хочу быть переводчиком. 
Почему вам нравится фотографии?
Привет. Во-первых, я люблю фотографировать, потому что это интересно. Во-вторых и у меня есть две камеры в моем доме. Я люблю цветные фотографии и я хочу быть фотографом. Спасибо. 
What level is this?

----------


## Alex80

> Я люблю испанский, каталонский, английский и Каталонии.

 Something is wrong. What is "Каталонии"?

----------


## Liquinn

Я люблю испанский, каталонский, английский и русский. 
Is this correct? I want to improve my Russian=[

----------


## Liquinn

> Я люблю испанский, каталонский, английский и русский. 
> Is this correct? I want to improve my Russian=[

 Я люблю испанский, каталонский, английский и русский. 
Is this correct? I want to improve my Russian=[

----------


## Alex80

Yes, it is correct.

----------


## Liquinn

> Yes, it is correct.

 Привет, меня зовут Джеймс и я люблю массаж.  
Я люблю массаж, – сказала Джеймс.  
Я люблю ноги. Да. Это верно, потому что они интересны. 
Спокойной Ночи. Ты просто класс. 
Привет. Как дела? Что ты любишь делать? 
Я люблю массаж, музыку, фотографии и женщин. Да, вы удивительный. 
Мне нравится массаж, потому что это интересно. 
Почему вам нравятся языки? Во-первых, я люблю музыку, потому что это хорошо.  
Any errors? Thank you. 
Is this correct?

----------


## Alex80

Yes, it is correct.

----------


## Liquinn

How do I improve? ;P

----------


## Liquinn

Thank you.  ::

----------


## Liquinn

Привет. как дела? 
Я люблю делать массаж. Я всегда стараюсь сделать массаж, это дает вам возможность забыться и немного расслабиться. 
Any errors? Thanks.

----------


## Alex80

Grammatic is ok.
> Я всегда стараюсь сделать массаж
Sounds exaggerated. Like 'I am always trying to do massage'. Every moment, every time. "Я стараюсь делать массаж как можно чаще" or "Я не упускаю любой возможности сделать массаж" is better.

----------


## Liquinn

Any errors? Thanks. 
Я люблю фотографировать! 
Привет. Во-первых, это удовольствие для меня, я люблю писать об этом. Во-вторых, я бы мог рассказать об этом очень много. Я люблю фотографировать. Почему я говорю вам это? Разве это не очевидно? Почему я люблю фотографировать? Разве не все мы любим фотографировать? Спасибо!  
Мне нравится фотографировать. 
Мне нравится фотографировать, потому что это как писать картину. И мне нравится учиться и смотреть на мир через видеоискатель. Мне нравится фотографировать людей. Фотографировать их эмоции и те жесты, которые часто не замечают, которые непосредственны. Мне нравится фотографировать, и я буду это делать, потому что такие счастливые моменты хочется остановить в кадре. Я не снимаю моделей, я снимаю лишь простых людей и пытаюсь запечатлеть их эмоциональный мир, а не позу. Вам нужно просто поверить мне.  
Что ты любишь делать? 
Девушка, а что вы делаете завтра вечером? 
Что вы делаете завтра вечером? 
Что вы делали вчера? 
Что ты сейчас делаешь? 
По-моему, я всё таки нашел методику, как найти то, что ты любишь делать. Звучит забавно, но ведь так и есть!

----------


## Liquinn

> Any errors? Thanks. 
> Я люблю фотографировать! 
> Привет. Во-первых, это удовольствие для меня, я люблю писать об этом. Во-вторых, я бы мог рассказать об этом очень много. Я люблю фотографировать. Почему я говорю вам это? Разве это не очевидно? Почему я люблю фотографировать? Разве не все мы любим фотографировать? Спасибо!  
> Мне нравится фотографировать. 
> Мне нравится фотографировать, потому что это как писать картину. И мне нравится учиться и смотреть на мир через видеоискатель. Мне нравится фотографировать людей. Фотографировать их эмоции и те жесты, которые часто не замечают, которые непосредственны. Мне нравится фотографировать, и я буду это делать, потому что такие счастливые моменты хочется остановить в кадре. Я не снимаю моделей, я снимаю лишь простых людей и пытаюсь запечатлеть их эмоциональный мир, а не позу. Вам нужно просто поверить мне.  
> Что ты любишь делать? 
> Девушка, а что вы делаете завтра вечером? 
> Что вы делаете завтра вечером? 
> Что вы делали вчера? 
> ...

 Thanks.

----------


## Liquinn

Мне нравится, что вы больны не мной,
Мне нравится, что я больна не вами,
Что никогда тяжелый шар земной
Не уплывет под нашими ногами.
Мне нравится, что можно быть смешной -
Распущенной - и не играть словами,
И не краснеть удушливой волной,
Слегка соприкоснувшись рукавами. 
Мне нравится еще, что вы при мне
Спокойно обнимаете другую,
Не прочите мне в адовом огне
Гореть за то, что я не вас целую.
Что имя нежное мое, мой нежный, не
Упоминаете ни днем, ни ночью - всуе...
Что никогда в церковной тишине
Не пропоют над нами: аллилуйя! 
Спасибо вам и сердцем и рукой
За то, что вы меня - не зная сами! -
Так любите: за мой ночной покой,
За редкость встреч закатными часами,
За наши не-гулянья под луной,
За солнце, не у нас над головами,-
За то, что вы больны - увы! - не мной,
За то, что я больна - увы! - не вами! 
Any errors? Where do I get the pronunciation?

----------


## Lampada

*Марина Цветаева " Мне нравится, что вы больны не мной..."*  Стих читает Екатерина Пламадяло
________________________________________  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hR1bElHlpw    -   Поёт* Светлана Сурганова*

----------


## Liquinn

> *Марина Цветаева " Мне нравится, что вы больны не мной..."*  Стих читает Екатерина Пламадяло
> ________________________________________  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hR1bElHlpw    -   Поёт* Светлана Сурганова*

 Damn. Her Russian's perfect.

----------


## Liquinn

> Damn. Her Russian's perfect.

 Any errors? Thanks. 
Я люблю фотографировать! 
Привет. Во-первых, это удовольствие для меня, я люблю писать об этом. Во-вторых, я бы мог рассказать об этом очень много. Я люблю фотографировать. Почему я говорю вам это? Разве это не очевидно? Почему я люблю фотографировать? Разве не все мы любим фотографировать? Спасибо!  
Мне нравится фотографировать. 
Мне нравится фотографировать, потому что это как писать картину. И мне нравится учиться и смотреть на мир через видеоискатель. Мне нравится фотографировать людей. Фотографировать их эмоции и те жесты, которые часто не замечают, которые непосредственны. Мне нравится фотографировать, и я буду это делать, потому что такие счастливые моменты хочется остановить в кадре. Я не снимаю моделей, я снимаю лишь простых людей и пытаюсь запечатлеть их эмоциональный мир, а не позу. Вам нужно просто поверить мне.  
Что ты любишь делать? 
Девушка, а что вы делаете завтра вечером? 
Что вы делаете завтра вечером? 
Что вы делали вчера? 
Что ты сейчас делаешь? 
По-моему, я всё таки нашел методику, как найти то, что ты любишь делать. Звучит забавно, но ведь так и есть! 
Мне нравится, что вы больны не мной,
Мне нравится, что я больна не вами,
Что никогда тяжелый шар земной
Не уплывет под нашими ногами.
Мне нравится, что можно быть смешной -
Распущенной - и не играть словами,
И не краснеть удушливой волной,
Слегка соприкоснувшись рукавами. 
Мне нравится еще, что вы при мне
Спокойно обнимаете другую,
Не прочите мне в адовом огне
Гореть за то, что я не вас целую.
Что имя нежное мое, мой нежный, не
Упоминаете ни днем, ни ночью - всуе...
Что никогда в церковной тишине
Не пропоют над нами: аллилуйя! 
Спасибо вам и сердцем и рукой
За то, что вы меня - не зная сами! -
Так любите: за мой ночной покой,
За редкость встреч закатными часами,
За наши не-гулянья под луной,
За солнце, не у нас над головами,-
За то, что вы больны - увы! - не мной,
За то, что я больна - увы! - не вами! 
Any errors? Thanks.

----------


## Liquinn

Три метра над уровнем неба: Я тебя хочу. 
Почему когда парень или девушка говорит: «Ты мне нравишься» происходит зачастую то, что по логике вещей происходить не должно? 
Я не хочу терять тебя. 
^^

----------


## Liquinn

Привет. Я изучаю русский язык и поэтому делаю много ошибок. Я прошу Вас исправлять их. Вы можете просто ткнуть меня носом в них, или, точнее, пихнуть их мне в глаза. 
Всё, что не делается, не всегда делается к лучшему
Но так же не всегда всё, что не делается, не делается не к худшему.  ::  Спасибо.

----------


## Liquinn

Почему я хочу стать фотографом?
Привет. Я хочу стать фотографом! Я хочу стать фотографом, потому что мне нравится познавать таким образом людей, природу и животный мир. Мне очень нравится эта профессия.

----------


## Liquinn

Я не хочу тебя терять, ведь без тебя мне очень трудно. Я так хочу тебя обнять и целовать. 
Errors? Thanks.

----------


## Liquinn

Are there errors? Thank you.  ::

----------


## RedFox

> Я не хочу тебя терять, ведь без тебя мне очень трудно. Я так хочу тебя обнять и целовать. 
> Errors? Thanks.

 "Я так хочу тебя обнять и *поцеловать*." sounds more natural.
It depends on what you actually mean, though. Imperfective целовать, being used after the perfective обнять, emphasizes continuous process of kissing, while поцеловать has no such emphasis.

----------


## Liquinn

> "Я так хочу тебя обнять и *поцеловать*." sounds more natural.
> It depends on what you actually mean, though. Imperfective целовать, being used after the perfective обнять, emphasizes continuous process of kissing, while поцеловать has no such emphasis.

 Мне нравится массаж ноги. 
Мне нравится делать массаж.
 Мне нравится массаж. 
Мне нравится массаж ноги. 
Я люблю ноги массаж кровать. 
Мне нравится делать массаж.
Мне нравится массаж. 
Мне нравится массаж ноги. 
What's correct? 
Русский язык и литература! 
Мне нравится русский больше тем, что он очень интересный и познавательный язык мира!

----------


## Liquinn

Я хочу тебя нежно обнять. Любовь и отношения. Я хочу тебя нежно обнять, Я хочу подарить тебе ласку, Я мечтаю тебя целовать. 
Я хочу тебя нежно обнять, 
Я хочу подарить тебе ласку, 
Я мечтаю тебя целовать... 
Этот сон был похожим на сказку. 
Руки под пиджак твой проскользнули 
И по спинке нежно провели... 
Губы жадно ищут поцелуя, 
Тело ждёт физической любви... 
Лишь одно твоё прикосновенье- 
И взрываюсь, словно динамит... 
Нежное и ловкое движенье- 
И одежда на полу лежит. 
Сладкие моменты нашей страсти... 
Нет лучше поцелуя твоего... 
Ты даришь абсолютное мне счастье, 
Ведь слышу я стук сердца твоего. 
Ещё мгновенье- и тела сплелись, 
Твои прикосновенья обжигают. 
Сама не верю, но мечты сбылись; 
Иот сильных рук твоих я таю... 
Всё быстрее и быстрей движенья, 
Ты - горячий, как вулкан страстей... 
Взрыв эмоций... Я кричу от наслажденья... 
Как довольна страстью я твоей...

----------


## Liquinn

Почему я хочу стать фотографом?
Привет. Во-первых, я хочу стать фотографом! Я хочу стать фотографом, потому что мне нравится познавать таким образом людей, природу и животный мир. Мне очень нравится эта профессия. Я люблю фотографировать, потому что это хорошо!

----------


## Soft sign

> Я люблю ноги массаж кровать.

  ::   ::  That one is funny (and definitely wrong).

----------


## Suobig

There're some stylistic errors. You can leave if you care only about grammar, but if you want your text to be perfect you should consider fixing them.   

> Мне нравится изучать языки, потому что они полезны и это помогает мне общаться.

 It's not cear what "это" represent if this sentence. Let's translate it into english to make it easier to show.
"I like learning languages because they are useful and it helps me communicate with others". 
What does "it" represent here? The fact that you like learning leanguages? The fact that languages are useful? Both of those assumptions are probably wrong and you wanted to say that languages help you communicating with others. That's why "это" is misused and you probably should have built your phrase without it.   

> Я люблю изучать языки и люблю книги.

 This sentence is obsolete. You've already stated it before.   

> Почему я люблю массаж? 
> Во-первых, я хотел бы в этой статье поделиться с вами моим мнением.

 If you use "Во-первых", there should be "во-вторых" somewhere. And when you say "Во-первых, я хочу поделиться своим мнением", you make clear that you want to do something else other than sharing your opinion. "Во-первых" here is probably misused.   

> Меня зовут Джеймс и я люблю фотоаппараты. Почему? Во-первых, я любитель фотографий и искусства... Во-вторых, у меня есть камера в комнате.

 There're some problems with logic in these sentences.  
Reasons why you like photocameras are:
1. You like art and photography
2. You have one in your room.  
Having something is not the reason of why you like it. And liking photography isn't the reason to like photocameras. You may adore photography but for some reason have very low opinion on photocameras.   

> Почему вам нравится русский язык?
> Я люблю изучать языки, потому что они важны... Я люблю читать, писать, говорить и слушать: мне нравится испанский, английский и русский. Я думаю, что языки красивы, полезны для путешествий и чтения книг. Спасибо.

 Consider not using "..." in your texts. It's very, very-very hard to use it properly (except certain situations, for example when you quote part of a sentence and show with "..." that there were more). Even if you're a native speaker. 99.9% well-written essays in the internet won't have any "..." in them.  
Вам нравится испанский?
Привет. Ну что же, да. Я люблю испанский, каталонский, английский и Каталонии. Я люблю языки потому что я хочу быть переводчиком. 
"Ну что же" is a bit misued here. If you want to express that this is a hard question and your answer won't cover all the small details you should counsider using something like "В общем, да" or "Вообще говоря, да". If you use "Ну что же", you usually mean that you give up in some kind of argument or agree on some compromise. 
Example:
"- Дедушка, расскажи нам как ты воевал!
- Ну что же, расскажу". 
Here grandpa means "well, i'd rather not to, but if you're asking me so nicely, then i will".   

> Почему я люблю...
> Почему вам нравятся...

 You should probably choose one. It's not clear why are you using different forms of questions and seems random.

----------


## Liquinn

> There're some stylistic errors. You can leave if you care only about grammar, but if you want your text to be perfect you should consider fixing them.   
> It's not cear what "это" represent if this sentence. Let's translate it into english to make it easier to show.
> "I like learning languages because they are useful and it helps me communicate with others". 
> What does "it" represent here? The fact that you like learning leanguages? The fact that languages are useful? Both of those assumptions are probably wrong and you wanted to say that languages help you communicating with others. That's why "это" is misused and you probably should have built your phrase without it.   
> This sentence is obsolete. You've already stated it before.   
> If you use "Во-первых", there should be "во-вторых" somewhere. And when you say "Во-первых, я хочу поделиться своим мнением", you make clear that you want to do something else other than sharing your opinion. "Во-первых" here is probably misused.   
> There're some problems with logic in these sentences.  
> Reasons why you like photocameras are:
> 1. You like art and photography
> ...

 Why is my English and Spanish better than my Russian?  ::  
Thanks.

----------


## Suobig

> Why is my English and Spanish better than my Russian?  
> Thanks.

 Practice makes perfect.  
Your russian is quite good. Some senteсes are flawless.  
Some of my remarks are nitpicking - you can find similar mistakes in texts written by native speakers.

----------


## Liquinn

Others have said: 
Andrey – 17 de aug 
Почему я люблю изучать языки?
Привет всем. Во-первых, я люблю изучать языки. Во-вторых, я люблю книги на русском и испанском языках. Мне нравится изучать языки, потому что они полезны, и это помогает мне общаться. Я люблю изучать языки и люблю книги. (You've written about these facts.) У меня есть пять книг на русском языке.  
Почему я люблю массаж? 
Во-первых, я хотел бы в этой статье поделиться с вами моим мнением. Я люблю массаж по двум причинам: мне нравятся ощущения, и это интересно (It sounds not natural even in English, I think. Maybe, you should say "Мне нравится делать массаж и когда его делают мне"). Я хотел бы делать массаж заниматься массажем! Хоть я и люблю делать массаж, но не хотелось бы получать за это гроши.   
Почему вам нравятся фотографии? 
Привет всем. Меня зовут Джеймс и я люблю фотоаппараты. Почему? Во-первых, я любитель фотографий и искусства... Во-вторых, у меня дома есть камера (I'd write it more detailed. After all, you've told about "фотоаппарат". For example "Во-вторых, у меня дома есть камера, которой можно делать фотографии". In Russian, "фотоаппарат" is "camera" and "камера" is "video camera"). Я люблю фотографировать! Это приносит мне удовольствие, и я люблю писать об этом. Я бы мог рассказать об этом очень много. Я люблю фотографировать. Почему я говорю вам это? Разве это не очевидно? Почему я люблю фотографировать? Разве не все мы любим фотографировать?(It is correct phrase, but too complicate, I'd say "Разве кто-то не любит фотографировать?") Мне нравится фотографировать, потому что это интересно. Спасибо! 
Andrey – 17 de aug 
Good topic. There are only a few mistakes)
I re-wrote your text. I'd write  
"Вам нравится испанский? Да, конечно. Я люблю испанский, каталонский, английский и русский. Мне нравятся иностранные языки, поэтому я хочу быть переводчиком.
Почему вам нравится фотографии? Во-первых, я люблю фотографировать, потому что это очень увлекательное занятие. Во-вторых, у меня есть дома две камеры. Я обожаю цветные фотографии. Я мечтаю быть фотографом.
Почему я люблю русский язык? / За что я люблю русский язык? Начнём. За что я люблю русский язык? И люблю ли? Не задумывалась никогда. Почему? Наверное, не было повода. Возможно, я люблю русский язык, потому что мне нравится читать и потому что он очень светлый и мягкий. Я уже говорю по-русски без переводчика. Cогласитесь? Я думаю, что русский язык хоть и сложен для изучения, но очень интересен." 
You can use phrases from it) Try to avoid repeats of words. For example If you want to say "Я люблю", you can use "Мне нравится", "Я обожаю", "Меня увлекает". Follow the context 
Ana (15 de aug) 
Почему я хочу стать фотографом? 
Привет. Во-первых, я хочу стать фотографом! Я хочу стать фотографом, потому что мне нравится познавать таким образом людей, природу и животный мир. Мне очень нравится эта профессия. Я люблю фотографировать, потому что это хорошо! 
Anna hace 3 minutos
Поздравляю)) ни одной ошибки)) Фраза "потому что это хорошо" - сама по себе правильная, но в этом контексте звучит немного не к месту. Было бы лучше написать "потому что это здорово или интересно или захватывающе, увлекательно и т.д" 
Здравствуйте, James Iles! Я хочу внести Вас в свой список контактов в Skype.
===
patineuse - 16 de aug 
Почему я хочу стать фотографом? 
Привет. ***Начну с того, что*** я хочу стать фотографом! Я хочу стать фотографом, потому что мне нравится познавать таким образом людей, природу и животный мир. Мне очень нравится эта профессия. Я люблю фотографировать, потому что это хорошо! 
Если есть во-первых, то должно быть и во-вторых. 
===
16 de aug 
Привет. Я изучаю русский язык и поэтому делаю много ошибок. Я прошу Вас исправлять их. Вы можете просто 
ткнуть меня носом в них(it's ok, but sounds rude), 
или, точнее, 
пихнуть их мне в глаза.(Sounds very unusual)))  
You use here idioms, this is a stylistic recourse. In a normal every day conversation your phrase would be better: "Вы можете просто указать мне на мои ошибки" or even: "Я буду очень благодарен, если Вы мне укажите на мои ошибки". 
How an earth do I improve my Russian? My Spanish is better  ::

----------


## Liquinn

Are there any errors here? 
Почему я люблю русский язык? / За что я люблю русский язык? 
Привет. За что я люблю русский язык? И люблю ли? Не задумывалась никогда. Почему? Наверное, повода не было. Может, я люблю русский язык… Потому что мне нравится читать. мне нравится русский язык… Что он очень светлый и мягкий. Я уже говорю по-русски без переводчика. согласитесь. Я думаю, что русский язык изучать трудно, но нтересно. 
Thanks.

----------


## Suobig

> Может, я люблю русский язык… Потому что мне нравится читать. мне нравится русский язык… Что он очень светлый и мягкий.

 Second and forth sentences are inappropriate and gramatically incorrect in russian. Probably, in some artistic text they can exist, but author really shouldn't try going artistic when he (or she) is just learning. 
Other than that it's good. Few obvious typos.

----------


## Liquinn

What level does my written work look like?

----------


## Liquinn

Here's some of my Spanish (it's more perfect). 
Eres una persona generosa y moral (no lo confundáis con moralizante) y siempre trabajas para mejorar. Eres una persona ambiciosa y te pones un listón muy alto. La gente puede pensar que comunicarse contigo es difícil, pero no saben que lo que realmente resulta difícil es ser quien eres. Trabajas muy duro pero no eres egoísta. ¿Quieres mejorar el mundo. Tienes una gran capacidad de estimar la gente hasta que te duele e incluso después de hacerte las continuas amando. Muy pocas personas pueden apreciar todo lo que haces tan bien como te mereces. 
Eres una persona honesta y divertida. Eres muy responsable y tienes cuidado de los demás. Eres de las personas que aceptas muchas responsabilidades en el trabajo. Tienes una buena personalidad y la gente confía en ti fácilmente. Eres brillante, ingenioso y de pensamiento rápido. Siempre tienes una historia interesante que contar. 
Eres una persona inteligente y reflexiva. Eres un gran pensador. Tus ideas y pensamientos significan mucho para ti y en disfrutas solo. Eres una persona introvertida. Te gusta la gente que disfruta pensando y aprendiendo. Nunca eres superficial. Pasas mucho temas pensando en las cuestiones morales. Haces lo que es correcto, aunque la mayoría de las personas no están de acuerdo contigo. 
Eres una persona profunda y filosófica. Eres único y tienes un alma que es única en tu entorno. No hay nadie que se parezca a ti. Tienes una gran intuición y muchas peculiaridades. Las personas a menudo te mal interpretan y eso te hiere los sentimientos. Necesitas una gran cantidad de espacio personal. Tu creatividad exige el desarrollo. Necesitas que los demás te respeten. Ves claramente los aspectos positivos y los aspectos negativos de la vida. Eres una persona muy emocional. 
Eres una persona segura de ti misma y responsable. Eres muy independiente. Tu principio vital es: "Lo haré a mi manera". Eres muy autosuficiente y sabes qué tienes que hacer para mantenerte fuerte tú y las personas que amas. Sabes muy bien qué quieres y no tienes miedo de perseguir tus sueños. Lo único que exiges de las personas es que sean honestas. Eres una persona suficientemente fuerte para aceptar la verdad. 
Eres una persona amable y sensible. Las personas se relacionan muy bien contigo. Tienes muchos amigos y te gusta ayudarles. Tienes un aura cálida y brillante que hace que las personas se sientan bien a tu lado. Cada día piensas que puedes hacer para mejorar. Quieres ser interesante, profundo y único. Eres de las personas que quiere amar e incluso estás dispuesto a amar a las personas que ya no te quieren. 
Eres una persona feliz y imperturbable. También eres muy sensible y comprensivo. Eres un gran oyente que sabe estar sin prejuicios y crees que todo el mundo tiene su propio camino en la vida. Estás abierto a nuevas personas y eventos. Resistes la tensión y te preocupas pocas veces. Normalmente eres una persona que está relajada y haces pasar a los demás un buen rato. 
Eres una persona encantadora y llena de energía. Eres una persona divertida que sabe cómo hacer reír a la gente. Vives en un estado de armonía con el universo. Eres una persona espontánea y entusiasta. Nunca dices que no a una aventura. Menudo acabas sorprendente todos. Esta es la forma como te presentes y por dentro eres fiel a ti mismo siempre. Tienes muchos intereses y, si nada te interesa mucho realmente, no descansas hasta que sabes todas las características. 
Eres una persona optimista y con suerte. Crees que la vida es un regalo y intentas sacar el máximo provecho. Estás orgulloso de sus logros y harías lo que fuera por las personas que te importan de verdad. Tienes un enfoque muy saludable para la vida. Usas cualquier oportunidad de perdonar, aprender y crecer porque crees que la vida es demasiado corta para hacer nada más.

----------


## Suobig

> How an earth do I improve my Russian? My Spanish is better

 Communicating on russian will help. It would be very frustrating at first, but step by step, mistake by mistake you'll find your way to express yourself properly. You should consider reading a lot of russian text (luckily there're a lot of good ones).

----------


## Liquinn

Why am I comparing my Russian to my Spanish?  ::

----------


## Liquinn

My Spanish: 
Diferencias entre amor y amistad
¿Qué es la amistad y qué es el amor?
¿Hay alguna diferencia entre amistad y amor? Estas son preguntas que siempre han intrigado a mucha gente. Por desgracia, no se puede dar una respuesta concisa a estas cuestiones. Lo único que se puede precisar es que ambos se complementan entre sí y que la amistad es un subconjunto del amor. 
La amistad no es un estado de ánimo, es un acto. Es algo que se hace y que se tiene. Es una relación equilibrada entre las personas. Puede darse con una o con varias personas. Varía de persona a persona. El amor se mantiene con la amistad aunque, a veces, la sobrepasa cuando dos personas comparten ciertas intimidades que lo hacen más grande que la amistad. 
La amistad y el amor no son la misma cosa. No necesitas dar explicaciones a tus amigos ya que tu relación de amistad es tan profunda que la mayoría de las cosas son automáticamente entendidas por nuestros amigos. Un elemento primordial en el amor es el aspecto físico. La amistad tiene sus límites definidos y no importa lo cerca que se encuentre un amigo, carece de intimidad física. 
¿Qué es mejor tener una relación o estar soltero(a)?
Hola a todos. En primer lugar, es un placer para mí escribir sobre este tema. En la conversación que quiero tener contigo hoy me gustaría decir tantas cosas. Son distintas opiniones, creo que ambas son necesarias porque soltero es el tiempo en el que no tienes que rendir cuentas, observar, analizar pero si te das cuenta no dejas de coquetear y buscar con quien pasar el rato.

----------


## Liquinn

Мне нравится стихи!
Всем привет. Во-первых, я хотел бы написать о многих вещах: писать и языки. Мне нравится, когда судьба сгорая, мне посылает преданных друзей. И мы живем друг другу помогая, и не жалеем, сказанных идей. Ну, хорошо, я люблю поэзию и писать. Почему? Потому что я говорю на четырех языках. Я люблю писать, потому что это важно. 
 Я люблю свою жизнь. 
Я люблю свою жизнь потому что ты в ней. Я люблю свою жизнь. Я люблю свою жизнь, потому что она меня любит, И, когда я сдаюсь, она духом упасть не дает.   
Any errors?

----------


## Liquinn

Hmmmm...her Russian's perfect ::   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5EcDas4BZM

----------


## Suobig

> Во-первых, я хотел бы написать о многих вещах: писать и языки.

 Again "во-первых" misused. 
Parts are disjoint. Like you're saying in english: "I want to discuss two topics: write and about languages". Makes no sense. 
Second part is ok.   

> Hmmmm...her Russian's perfect  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5EcDas4BZM

 Yes, her pronunciation is almost perfect. But it's not a big deal. Learning language on advanced level is mostly about learning culture, folklore, history, habits etc. Difference between good pronunciation and perfect pronunciation is very subtle, but achieving it is very hard, almost impossible. Even girl on video has slight foreign accent.

----------


## Liquinn

> Again "во-первых" misused. 
> Parts are disjoint. Like you're saying in english: "I want to discuss two topics: write and about languages". Makes no sense. 
> Second part is ok.   
> Yes, her pronunciation is almost perfect. But it's not a big deal. Learning language on advanced level is mostly about learning culture, folklore, history, habits etc. Difference between good pronunciation and perfect pronunciation is very subtle, but achieving it is very hard, almost impossible. Even girl on video has slight foreign accent.

 Is the girl native? 
Why am I comparing my Spanish to Russian?

----------


## Liquinn

Any errors? Thank you. 
Что значит для меня русский язык?
Привет всем. Для меня, прежде всего, я люблю русский язык является родным языком и люблю его.  
Что само по себе и не ново. Я люблю тебя. Я люблю тебя снова и снова. 
То хорошее, что ты делаешь сегодня, завтра вернется тебе сторицей! 
Что ты делаешь завтра? - Везу тещу на кладбище. - О, да у тебя счастливый день! - Да нет, к тестю на могилу. 
Что ты делаешь? Завтра каникулы! Кстати, да! Комикс Передумал прыгать. Что ты делаешь? Завтра каникулы! Кстати, да!, Комикс Передумал прыгать.

----------


## Liquinn

Я очень люблю путешествовать, потому что это интересно, весело. Во время путешествий ты можешь расслабиться, прочитать любимую книгу, можешь завести новых друзей, играть с ними. Больше всего я люблю путешествовать с семьёй на машине. Я люблю путешествовать на машине. Это также очень интересно, потому что за небольшой промежуток времени можно увидеть много интересного. Когда мы едем на машине, билеты нам не нужны. Все необходимые вещи мы кладем в машину. Нет необходимости их носить. Мы ездим на море на несколько дней. Обычно погода хорошая, и мы купаемся. Путешествовать очень полезно для всех членов моей семьи. Мне очень нравится путешествовать.

----------


## Звездочёт

> Привет всем. Для меня, прежде всего, я люблю русский язык является родным языком и люблю его.

 Parts of this sentence are not coordinated. Could you repeat it english?   

> Что ты делаешь? Завтра каникулы! Кстати, да! Комикс Передумал прыгать.

 Sentences are correct, however I can't understand the meaning of this dialog. Could you repeat it english?   

> Я очень люблю путешествовать, потому что это интересно, весело. Во время путешествий ты можешь расслабиться, прочитать любимую книгу, можешь завести новых друзей, играть с ними. Больше всего я люблю путешествовать с семьёй на машине. Я люблю путешествовать на машине. Это также очень интересно, потому что за небольшой промежуток времени можно увидеть много интересного. Когда мы едем на машине, билеты нам не нужны. Все необходимые вещи мы кладем в машину. Нет необходимости их носить. Мы ездим на море на несколько дней. Обычно погода хорошая, и мы купаемся. Путешествовать очень полезно для всех членов моей семьи. Мне очень нравится путешествовать.

 This text is correct, however it sounds not smoothly. 
1) Я очень люблю путешествовать, потому что это интересно *и* весело.  I advise to use the conjunction "и" between last homogeneous parts of speech always, otherwise you should to pay attention the melody of words. 
2) Больше всего я люблю путешествовать с семьёй на машине. *Я люблю путешествовать на машине*. Reiteration. It's looks like a mistake. 
3) *Также это* очень интересно, потому что за небольшой промежуток времени можно увидеть много захватывающего.
Please, try not to use a words with one root in the same sentence. It sounds bad (_"режет слух"_). 
P. S. Код [strike] не работает. Печаль.  ::

----------


## Alex80

> Код [strike] не работает. Печаль. 
Просто s с квадратных скобках.

----------


## Звездочёт

> Просто s в квадратных скобках.

  ::  Спасибо!  ::

----------


## Liquinn

My Russian is awful.  ::

----------


## Liquinn

Hello everybody. I love the Russian language because it is useful. 
Всем привет. Я люблю русский язык, потому что это полезно. ?

----------


## Liquinn

Я хочу стать фотографом! Я хочу стать фотографом, потому что мне нравится познавать таким образом людей, природу и животный мир. Мне очень нравится эта профессия.

----------


## Звездочёт

> My Russian is awful

 No! It's good. All your mistakes in text about traveling were stylistic!   

> Всем привет. Я люблю русский язык, потому что это полезно.

 One of the both variant:
1) The word "язык" is masculine. So your sentence should looks like: "Я люблю русский язык, потому что он полезен".
2) Or you could mention some action wich is useful: Я люблю русский язык, потому что это полезно _наряду с испанским изучать язык, имеющий принципиально иную грамматику._ However it's better to  miss the word "это" in this case.   

> Я хочу стать фотографом! Я хочу стать фотографом, потому что мне нравится познавать таким образом людей, природу и животный мир. Мне очень нравится эта профессия.

 It's perfect!

----------


## Liquinn

> No! It's good. All your mistakes in text about traveling were stylistic!  
> One of the both variant:
> 1) The word "язык" is masculine. So your sentence should looks like: "Я люблю русский язык, потому что он полезен".
> 2) Or you could mention some action wich is useful: Я люблю русский язык, потому что это полезно _наряду с испанским изучать язык, имеющий принципиально иную грамматику._ However it's better to  miss the word "это" in this case. 
> It's perfect!

 Can I put more to be checked here? Thank you.

----------


## Liquinn

Any errors? Where do I get the pronunciation from? Thank you. 
Ну, как же ты не понимаешь, ведь я, Люблю тебя! Что само по себе и не ново. 
Я люблю жизнь. Я люблю жить, я люблю искусство жизни, поэтому я стараюсь прожить свою жизнь как романтическое приключение, и все, что я делаю...

----------


## Звездочёт

*Ну, как же ты не понимаешь,* *Ведь* третий - лишний,
Ты же знаешь!
И не ходи за мною следом,
Иначе скроюсь я, уеду.  https://youtu.be/RF68K-fl4vE?list=RD...fl4vE&amp;t=48

----------


## Liquinn

> *Ну, как же ты не понимаешь,* *Ведь* третий - лишний,
> Ты же знаешь!
> И не ходи за мною следом,
> Иначе скроюсь я, уеду.  https://youtu.be/RF68K-fl4vE?list=RD...fl4vE&amp;t=48

 How do I improve? Thank you.

----------


## Liquinn

Ну, как же ты не понимаешь, ведь я, Люблю тебя! Что само по себе и не ново. 
Я люблю жизнь. Я люблю жить, я люблю искусство жизни, поэтому я стараюсь прожить свою жизнь как романтическое приключение, и все, что я делаю...  
Ошибки?

----------


## Звездочёт

*Я люблю тебя, жизнь,
Что само по себе и не ново.*
Я люблю тебя, жизнь,
Я люблю тебя снова и снова.

----------


## Звездочёт

> Ну, как же ты не понимаешь, ведь я люблю тебя! Что само по себе и не ново.  Я люблю жизнь. Я люблю жить, я люблю искусство жизни, поэтому я стараюсь прожить свою жизнь как романтическое приключение, и все, что я делаю...   Ошибки?

 Ошибок нет.  ::

----------


## Liquinn

Я люблю тебя, жизнь,
Что само по себе и не ново.
Я люблю тебя, жизнь,
Я люблю тебя снова и снова.

----------


## Liquinn

Привет! Меня зовут Джеймс. Я англичани. Начинаю изучать 
русский и мне нравится бокс. Я говорю русский и мне нравится  книги. Я говорю испанский 
и знакомлюсь с русским, потому что хочу узнать Россию. 
Пока! 
Any errors?

----------


## iCake

Привет! Меня зовут Джеймс. Я англичани*н*. Начинаю изучать 
русский, и мне нравится бокс. Я говорю *по-русски*, и мне нрав*я*тся книги. Я говорю *по-испански* 
и знакомлюсь с русским, потому что хочу узнать Россию. 
Пока!

----------


## Liquinn

Привет! Меня зовут Джеймс. Я англичанин. Начинаю изучать
русский, и мне нравится бокс. Я говорю по-русски, и мне нравятся книги. Я говорю по-испански 
и знакомлюсь с русским, потому что хочу узнать Россию. 
Пока!

----------


## Liquinn

Привет! Меня зовут Джеймс. Я англичанин. Начинаю изучать русский, и мне нравится книги. Я говорю по-русски, и мне нравятся книги. Я говорю по-испански и знакомлюсь с русским, потому что хочу узнать Россию. 
Пока!

----------


## Звездочёт

> Привет! Меня зовут Джеймс. Я англичанин. Начинаю изучать русский, и мне нравятся[1] книги. Я говорю по-русски, и мне нравятся книги. Я говорю по-испански и знакомлюсь с русским, потому что хочу узнать Россию.

 [1] "Книги" are plural, so should be "нравятся", not "нравится" like "бокс". "Бокс" was single.

----------


## Liquinn

> [1] "Книги" are plural, so should be "нравятся", not "нравится" like "бокс". "Бокс" was single.

 Привет! Меня зовут Джеймс. Я англичанин. Начинаю изучать русский, и мне нравятся книги. Я говорю по-русски, и мне нравятся книги. Я говорю по-испански и знакомлюсь с русским, потому что хочу узнать Россию.   ::

----------


## Liquinn

Какой язык вы бы хотели выучить? 
Я хотел БЫ выучить русский. Я люблю учить языки и всегда добиваюсь результат. Это очень полезно. Русский - тяжелый язык для того, чтоб его учить, но я ведь уже как-то выучил испанский. Я думаю, что я еще очень плохо знаю русский язык, но люди говорят, что он хорош. Я не согласен. Мой уровень английского и испанского намного выше, чем русского, но я выбрал этот язык. Я люблю русский алфавит и русский людей, потому что они очень помогают мне.

----------


## Soft sign

> Какой язык вы бы хотели выучить? 
> Я хотел БЫ выучить русский. Я люблю учить языки и всегда добиваюсь результата. Это очень полезно. Русский - тяжелый язык для того, чтоб его учить изучения, но я ведь уже как-то выучил испанский. Я думаю, что я еще очень плохо знаю русский язык, но люди говорят, что он хорош хорошо. Я не согласен. Мой уровень английского и испанского намного выше, чем русского, но я выбрал этот язык. Я люблю русский алфавит и русскийх людей, потому что они очень помогают мне.

 ...

----------


## Liquinn

Что значит для меня русский язык?
Привет всем. Для меня, прежде всего, я люблю русский язык является родным языком и люблю его.  
Что само по себе и не ново. Я люблю тебя. Я люблю тебя снова и снова. 
То хорошее, что ты делаешь сегодня, завтра вернется тебе сторицей! 
Что ты делаешь завтра? - Везу тещу на кладбище. - О, да у тебя счастливый день! - Да нет, к тестю на могилу. 
Что ты делаешь? Завтра каникулы! Кстати, да! Комикс Передумал прыгать. Что ты делаешь? Завтра каникулы! Кстати, да!, Комикс Передумал прыгать.

----------


## Звездочёт

> Для меня, прежде всего, я люблю русский язык является родным языком и люблю его.

  :: 
Some words are missed here. It's difficult to correct, because I don't know what you mean exactly. The sentence could be: _"Прежде всего, я люблю русский язык за то, что он для меня является родным"_.   

> Комикс Передумал прыгать.

 ?! "A comic strip changed his mind jump". Is it what you wish to say?

----------


## Liquinn

For me, first of all, I love the Russian language for two reasons. I love languages and books!

----------


## iCake

Что касается меня, то прежде всего я люблю русский язык по двум причинам. Я люблю языки как таковые и обожаю читать книги!

----------


## Liquinn

Привет. Во-первых, я хочу стать фотографом! Я хочу стать фотографом, потому что мне нравится познавать таким образом людей, природу и животный мир. Мне очень нравится эта профессия. Я люблю фотографировать, потому что это здорово.

----------


## Звездочёт

> Привет. Во-первых, я хочу стать фотографом! Я хочу стать фотографом, потому что мне нравится познавать таким образом людей, природу и животный мир. Мне очень нравится эта профессия. Я люблю фотографировать, потому что это здорово.

 It's correct. However I think that better to use _"в процессе фотографирования"_ instead _"таким образом"_ here, because _"таким образом"_ usually implies that some action way is described before.

----------


## Liquinn

Мне нравится фотографировать. 
Мне нравится фотографировать, потому что это как писать картину. И мне нравится учиться и смотреть на мир через видеоискатель. Мне нравится фотографировать людей. Фотографировать их эмоции и те жесты, которые часто не замечают, которые непосредственны. Мне нравится фотографировать, и я буду это делать, потому что такие счастливые моменты хочется остановить в кадре. Я не снимаю моделей, я снимаю лишь простых людей и пытаюсь запечатлеть их эмоциональный мир, а не позу. Вам нужно просто поверить мне. 
Мне нравится, что я больна не вами,
Что никогда тяжелый шар земной
Не уплывет под нашими ногами.
Мне нравится, что можно быть смешной -
Распущенной - и не играть словами,
И не краснеть удушливой волной,
Слегка соприкоснувшись рукавами. 
Мне нравится еще, что вы при мне
Спокойно обнимаете другую,
Не прочите мне в адовом огне
Гореть за то, что я не вас целую.
Что имя нежное мое, мой нежный, не
Упоминаете ни днем, ни ночью - всуе...
Что никогда в церковной тишине
Не пропоют над нами: аллилуйя! 
Спасибо вам и сердцем и рукой
За то, что вы меня - не зная сами! -
Так любите: за мой ночной покой,
За редкость встреч закатными часами,
За наши не-гулянья под луной,
За солнце, не у нас над головами,-
За то, что вы больны - увы! - не мной,
За то, что я больна - увы! - не вами!

----------


## Полуношник

> Мне нравится фотографировать. 
> Мне нравится фотографировать, потому что это как писать картину. И мне нравится учиться и смотреть на мир через видеоискатель.

 видоискатель (от слова вид, а не видео).

----------


## Liquinn

> видоискатель (от слова вид, а не видео).

 Thanks =)

----------


## dinlot

> For me, first of all, I love the Russian language for two reasons. I love languages and books!

 Liquinn, I am currently reading THE PROPHET, a biographical narrative of Trotsky. My inquisitive mind wonders how can it be written in Russian given that the psychological profile of Trotsky was the content. An in-depth psychological description of events, motives and thinking. I also like the Russian language because I used to work for World Federations of Trade Unions which is based in Moscow. I also like Russian culture especially their drinking habits and I like Russian vodka most of all. Plus the Russian ladies and their lovely complexions.

----------


## Liquinn

Deleted. L.

----------


## Soft sign

[offtop]  

> Deleted. L.

 You can delete you messages completely.
Just click ‘Edit post’, then ‘Delete’. Check the ‘Delete message’ checkbox and press ‘Delete post’ button.  
[/offtop]

----------


## Lampada

> [offtop]  *You can* delete you messages completely.
> Just click ‘Edit post’, then ‘Delete’. Check the ‘Delete message’ checkbox and press ‘Delete post’ button.
> ...
> [/offtop]

 Sometimes I can, other times I can't delete a post.  For complete delete it has to be a choice:  "Physically remove message" and before it was always there.  Many times now it's not there and *delete* is just soft delete.  I have not figured it out yet. 
In the post bellow I did have both choices.  It appears that the choice to remove posts works only within a short period of time. 
PS I do not want to bother Admin with it.

----------


## Liquinn

(Deleted. L.)

----------


## Звездочёт

"Google translate" works fine if you translate from Russian to another language. However it works bad in the opposite direction. So, answer for your question is "No, russian text is not correct". If to be honestly, I even not shure what the writing is about.

----------


## Liquinn

> "Google translate" works fine if you translate from Russian to another language. However it works bad in the opposite direction. So, answer for your question is "No, russian text is not correct". If to be honestly, I even not shure what the writing is about.

 Мне нравится, что я больна не вами,
Что никогда тяжелый шар земной
Не уплывет под нашими ногами.
Мне нравится, что можно быть смешной -
Распущенной - и не играть словами,
И не краснеть удушливой волной,
Слегка соприкоснувшись рукавами. 
Мне нравится еще, что вы при мне
Спокойно обнимаете другую,
Не прочите мне в адовом огне
Гореть за то, что я не вас целую.
Что имя нежное мое, мой нежный, не
Упоминаете ни днем, ни ночью - всуе...
Что никогда в церковной тишине
Не пропоют над нами: аллилуйя! 
Спасибо вам и сердцем и рукой
За то, что вы меня - не зная сами! -
Так любите: за мой ночной покой,
За редкость встреч закатными часами,
За наши не-гулянья под луной,
За солнце, не у нас над головами,-
За то, что вы больны - увы! - не мной,
За то, что я больна - увы! - не вами!

----------

